
Here’s How iPhone App Store Ratings Work. Hint: They Don’t. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/29/heres-how-iphone-app-store-ratings-work-hint-they-dont/
======
metachor
The big problem here is that Apple is not in the business of rating content
like the Entertainment Software Rating Board or the MPAA, which makes it
difficult for them to implement a similar age-appropriate-content rating
system.

------
andreyf
Sounds like the last two were added per very specific instructions from
Apple's legal team (I imagine the word "graphic" has a well defined legal
meaning in this context), while the others were written earlier.

